# Spanish Trawler Euskal Herria



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking for a photo of the spanish trawler Euskal Herria, launched in 1926 for PYSBE company.


Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------



## andre lemoine (Apr 3, 2012)

Poor quality but !!!!


----------



## andre lemoine (Apr 3, 2012)

Pic of Rey Alphonso XIII sister ship of the Euskal Herria (renamed Bizkaya during the spanish civil war)

Both ships builted in La Ciotat France in 1926.

André LEMOINE


----------



## andre lemoine (Apr 3, 2012)

Bizkaya during the spanish civil war.


André LEMOINE


----------

